# PAX East



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 2, 2013)

I am planning to attend PAX East in Boston in March, as I have never been to that event before, and I imagine that it shall be most enjoyable. The event shall be held from March 22nd to March 24th this year, and I plan to attend on the 24th, since I work on Fridays and Saturday is now sold out. I shall bring my _Magic: the Gathering_ cards, as that is one of my favorite games, and I know that there shall be _M:tG_ events at the expo. Beyond that, I imagine that the expo shall definitely have other forms of entertainment, as well, so I definitely expect to enjoy my day there.

What about everyone else here? Shall anyone else here be attending PAX East? Are you excited for the event? I await your responses.


----------



## Luna (Jan 3, 2013)

Won't be going myself, but I hope you have a great time there.


----------



## Owl (Jan 3, 2013)

Have fun, you dirty hipster.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2013)

Been to Prime a few times. Get ready to stand in lots of long lines; unless you decide to spend most of your time doing 1 or 2 things only, like playing MtG.


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2013)

Sometimes I get mad jelly about people that get to go to PAX and such. But then I think it's much more comfortable to just sit at home and not deal with the likelihood of idiots. They're everywhere, you know.

But have yourself a good time.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2013)

Getting lost and separated from friends is half the adventure too.


----------



## Darc (Jan 3, 2013)

Probably going.


----------



## Friday (Jan 3, 2013)

Sounds like it would be a big waste of time.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2013)

Pretty much irate there's never events like this in the Southeast United States, it's always the New England area and that's balls.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 3, 2013)

What exactly is it?


----------



## Friday (Jan 3, 2013)

Skullcrusher said:


> What exactly is it?



Unsociable geek central.

It's another Con, but this one is for gaymes of the nerdtron sorts. You have to be like over 9000 in geekdom to bother going, but if you go or not, at the end of the day, you still wont have a life.


----------



## God (Jan 3, 2013)

^ as opposed to you, who spends his free time on naruroforums, amirite?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 3, 2013)

Owl said:


> Have fun, you dirty hipster.



"Dirty hipster?" First, I am not a "hipster," at least not according to the _Urban Dictionary_ definition of the term, as I do not wear thick-rimmed glasses, I keep my hair and entire appearance immaculately groomed, and I do not wear tightly-fitting clothing. I do, however, place a massive emphasis on independence and strongly resent being forced to conform to social conventions, viewing many of them as types of slavery or oppression.

Second, I am not "dirty," either physically or morally, as I wash every part of my body every day, and I also hold myself to very high moral standards.

I am offended by your statement, but I shall ignore it after this exchange, as it is too minor of an insult for me to ponder any further than my responding to it.



Friday said:


> Sounds like it would be a big waste of time.





Friday said:


> Unsociable geek central.
> 
> It's another Con, but this one is for gaymes of the nerdtron sorts. You have to be like over 9000 in geekdom to bother going, but if you go or not, at the end of the day, you still wont have a life.



Your post, however, I shall not ignore, as I am deeply offended by it. This is A.D. 2013, where "geeks" and "nerds" are no longer social outcasts and outdated offensive stereotypes from previous decades have no place in society. And while you may mock the event, to the people who attend it, it is an awesome place to be, where everyone is cool and definitely very sociable.

I am very angry that fans of video games, role-playing games, and Japanese animation (in the United States) seem to be singled out as the target of insults declaring that they "have no lives;" what about people who attend firearm conventions, automobile conventions, cooking conventions, art conventions, parties at dance clubs, or major league sporting events? Do those people also lack lives, according to you?

I have never been to this event before, and I intend to enjoy to its fullest, which means that I certainly shall not allow anyone to detract from my enjoyment of it. Please keep your insults to yourself, as they have no social value and are hurtful to others.



Skullcrusher said:


> What exactly is it?



I suggest that you ignore Friday, and read the _Wikipedia_  for the event. I have never been to event, but I have heard that it is incredibly fun for people who are fond of the types of games that are represented at it, and I definitely am fond of those games. If you wish to attend, the registration fee is $35, and Saturday of that weekend (March 23rd) is already sold out.


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2013)

^What a warrior 

I'll skip the bs and watch videos online


----------



## EJ (Jan 3, 2013)

PAX East....why I have yet to.....

I will look into this op.


----------



## Owl (Jan 3, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> "Dirty hipster?" First, I am not a "hipster," at least not according to the _Urban Dictionary_ definition of the term, as I do not wear thick-rimmed glasses, I keep my hair and entire appearance immaculately groomed, and I do not wear tightly-fitting clothing. I do, however, place a massive emphasis on independence and strongly resent being forced to conform to social conventions, viewing many of them as types of slavery or oppression.
> 
> Second, I am not "dirty," either physically or morally, as I wash every part of my body every day, and I also hold myself to very high moral standards.
> 
> I am offended by your statement, but I shall ignore it after this exchange, as it is too minor of an insult for me to ponder any further than my responding to it.



Well then, you have the right to get offended.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 4, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> ^What a warrior



Yes, thank you very much; I do not take kindly to being insulted, and ensure that the person who insulted me is aware of my displeasure, with the hope that they shall not repeat their action.



Owl said:


> Well then, you have the right to get offended.



Yes, I do, and, as greatly as I dislike it, you also have the right to say whatever you wish, but I do not understand why you would use your freedom of speech to not say something positive, rather than say something negative.


----------



## Friday (Jan 4, 2013)

DDJ I didn't mean to offend you, bro. Why are people so sensitive these days goddamn? 

FYI, I want to PAX 2007 @ the Washington Convention Center (can't remember the exact name, just google it) and really couldn't stand being there because of all the awkward, eccentric people, and what I described is what I saw. Also, warning you, there are a lot of lines and it's really crowded. You have to be social with unsociable people or go with a good group of friends so that you don't feel completely bored most of the time there. 

I have played WoW, City of Heroes, Starcraft, Dota, MapleStory, Call of Duty, Halo, etc.. I know that when you play games like these they drain your life, so it's really whatever. I hate it when people deny that spending 10hrs a day in the summer on a computer game is life-draining. That is a waste of a lot of time. 

I'm NOT flaming you, I'm just saying that people who go to these cons DO NOT spend 30minutes-1hr a day on average on a computer game. Most have no lives like I had no life when I gained 10lbs over the summer because I played too much Starcraft.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2013)

It's okay if he's offended. Hipsters don't have a soul...it's too mainstream.

And we need a PAX in the middle of the US or something.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2013)

Aww, man. Shit was getting hardcore up in this thread when I wasn't looking! Why didn't anyone tell me?!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2013)

I actually spent half of my time at PAX outside the convention center my second time. Downtown Seattle is pretty awesome when you bring loads of cash.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2013)

What if you don't have any cash?

What do you do then?

inb4getajob


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2013)

You watch me eat delicious seafood.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm allergic to seafood.

EDIT: Wait. Or was that peanut butter?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Your post, however, I shall not ignore, as I am deeply offended by it. This is A.D. 2013, where "geeks" and "nerds" are no longer social outcasts and outdated offensive stereotypes from previous decades have no place in society. And while you may mock the event, to the people who attend it, it is an awesome place to be, where everyone is cool and definitely very sociable.
> 
> I am very angry that fans of video games, role-playing games, and Japanese animation (in the United States) seem to be singled out as the target of insults declaring that they "have no lives;" what about people who attend firearm conventions, automobile conventions, cooking conventions, art conventions, parties at dance clubs, or major league sporting events? Do those people also lack lives, according to you?
> 
> I have never been to this event before, and I intend to enjoy to its fullest, which means that I certainly shall not allow anyone to detract from my enjoyment of it. Please keep your insults to yourself, as they have no social value and are hurtful to others.



As a person who plays video games and role playing games, I will admit that even some of us are embarrassed by other nerds. 

It's the fault of these people that we're all grouped as outcasts. 

Like the fuckers who wear tails in public. Or like the fucker I saw carrying a guitar hero guitar like it was a real guitar. (first off, no one likes that guy who carries a fucking guitar all over, unless that guy is Jon Mayer) 

Then a guy wearing a cape walked up and spoke to me like he wasn't wearing a fucking cape. 

Or people who interject Japanese into normal conversations for no reason. 

No nerds come in many varieties, but some deserve being outcasts. They practically beg for it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> As a person who plays video games and role playing games, I will admit that even some of us are embarrassed by other nerds.
> 
> It's the fault of these people that we're all grouped as outcasts.
> 
> ...



I know the feeling of being ashamed by these people all too well. The nerdiest thing I did honestly was wear a Teemo hat when watching the LoL tournament.

Also, way too many Utilikilts. And people wearing socks with sandals.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2013)

Gnome said:


> I know the feeling of being ashamed by these people all too well. The nerdiest thing I did honestly was wear a Teemo hat when watching the LoL tournament.
> 
> Also, way too many Utilikilts. And people wearing socks with sandals.


But you were at a convention...when I was at school people were wearing fox tails and Naruto Headbands to class. 

There should be a sharp shooter out to weed that kind of shit out.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2013)

Nerdiest thing I've done was wear someone else's skin.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But you were at a convention...when I was at school people were wearing fox tails and Naruto Headbands to class.
> 
> There should be a sharp shooter out to weed that kind of shit out.



Ahaha. Yeah I remember people like that, saw a few Akatsuki cloaks at my school before.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2013)

>Sharp shooters
>School

Wonder why nobody thought of doing that before...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2013)

Gnome said:


> Ahaha. Yeah I remember people like that, saw a few Akatsuki cloaks at my school before.


Like a full sized cloak? That's pretty sad. 

I never do anything like that, I would never cosplay. I won't even dress up for Halloween. While I have no issue with cosplay at conventions or for pictures or whatever (there are sexy girls involved). I do think it's stupid to dress like that daily.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Like a full sized cloak? That's pretty sad.
> 
> I never do anything like that, I would never cosplay. I won't even dress up for Halloween. While I have no issue with cosplay at conventions or for pictures or whatever (there are sexy girls involved). I do think it's stupid to dress like that daily.



Yep a full cloak, not even kinda close to Halloween.

And I think cosplay is cool to look at when it's done well. But seriously, when I see people at Con's wearing them 3 days in a row, I could just imagine the smell of there clothes being nasty as fuck.



Krory said:


> >Sharp shooters
> >School
> 
> Wonder why nobody thought of doing that before...



Had a shooting at my school once. They missed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2013)

Gnome said:


> Yep a full cloak, not even kinda close to Halloween.
> 
> And I think cosplay is cool to look at when it's done well. But seriously, when I see people at Con's wearing them 3 days in a row, I could just imagine the smell of there clothes being nasty as fuck.


The people out there who are really into it bring multiple costumes, sometimes for the same day. 

I don't know how big it is at PAX. I would love to go for all of the D&D stuff, then again they'd probably be playing 4th edition...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 4, 2013)

conventions


----------



## Friday (Jan 4, 2013)

Man, Naruto cosplayers are the worst.

3 days in a cosplay costume isn't enough time for it to stink, I think. That is, unless it's made with poor material, you are overweight, and you were sweating a lot at the place you were at.


----------



## Ae (Jan 4, 2013)

Anime cosplays are bad in general
The good ones are usually games man


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 4, 2013)

Good luck...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> Anime cosplays are bad in general
> The good ones are usually games man


Games and comic book cosplayers do tend to be better. 

Molly McIsaac had some good runs in her recent cosplay, but now she's selling autographed pictures (apparently that's something cosplayers do now).


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 5, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's okay if he's offended. Hipsters don't have a soul...it's too mainstream.



First, I am not a hipster; did I not make that fact abundantly clear in my previous post? Second, I do have a soul; I am a devout (but scientifically-minded and tolerant of other regions) Christian, and the idea of an immortal soul is a central and essential belief of my faith.



Friday said:


> DDJ I didn't mean to offend you, bro. Why are people so sensitive these days goddamn?
> 
> FYI, I want to PAX 2007 @ the Washington Convention Center (can't remember the exact name, just google it) and really couldn't stand being there because of all the awkward, eccentric people, and what I described is what I saw. Also, warning you, there are a lot of lines and it's really crowded. You have to be social with unsociable people or go with a good group of friends so that you don't feel completely bored most of the time there.
> 
> ...



If you have been to this event, and even enjoyed it, apparently, why did you speak of it in such disparaging terms in your previous post? Again, every subculture has its own unique traits and characteristics that distinguish it from the rest of society, including other subcultures, so I see no reason why "nerds" and "geeks" (i.e., fans of video games, comics, science fiction and medieval fantasy, and Japanese animation) should be considered to be any different from members of other subcultures, such as fans of monster trucks, exotic foods, visual art (modern, medieval, or ancient), motorcycle gang members, cowboys/cowgirls, musicians, hippies, goths, or members of rod and gun clubs.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> As a person who plays video games and role playing games, I will admit that even some of us are embarrassed by other nerds.
> 
> It's the fault of these people that we're all grouped as outcasts.
> 
> ...



I must disagree, and vehemently, with you, on that subject. You speak of such people, who I shall refer to as "nerds" or "geeks," as if they are breaking some inflexible and absolute law or violating some social standard with their behavior. There are no rules that govern general behavior in everyday situations, and those people have the freedom to dress and act as they please. In some countries, such people are violently persecuted and even killed simply because they are different from the "norm" of their cultures, so they must conform and "blend in" to avoid that fate, but that usually does not occur in the United States, so those people are celebrating their freedom to be different from the mainstream.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There should be a sharp shooter out to weed that kind of shit out.



How can you make such an insensitive statement, especially so soon after the Sandy Hook Shooting? What if you were killed in such an event? What if someone decided to attack and kill members of whatever group of which you were a member, simply because they were different from themselves?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2013)

If I were killed in Sandy Hook I wouldn't be here to make that comment. Besides, unlike most people I'm not an over reactive crybaby who stops making jokes about unrelated things because something tragic happens.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 5, 2013)

Zezima said:


> Good luck...



Why do you say that? I am not entering any contests or competitions, and I do not expect to be in any form of physical peril while I am at the convention, so I see no reason to wish me luck; it would be far more appropriate to say something such as "have a nice time" or "enjoy the expo!"



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If I were killed in Sandy Hook I wouldn't be here to make that comment. Besides, unlike most people I'm not an over reactive crybaby who stops making jokes about unrelated things because something tragic happens.



You make a well-reasoned argument there, so I shall not dispute or condemn it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you say that? I am not entering any contests or competitions, and *I do not expect to be in any form of physical peril* while I am at the convention, so I see no reason to wish me luck; it would be far more appropriate to say something such as "have a nice time" or "enjoy the expo!"



Yeah...about that.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 6, 2013)

Gnome said:


> Yeah...about that.



What about it?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 20, 2013)

When I go to this event, will it be acceptable to wear a costume or otherwise fancy clothing, or should I dress in casual, everyday clothing? I do like to dress in fancy clothing, but I am concerned that I may draw too much (negative) attention to myself by doing so, so I currently am considering being safe by wearing normal clothing. What advice can anyone here offer on this subject?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2013)

Dress as a monkey, bring bannas.


----------



## Lew (Jan 21, 2013)

Would love to go to PAX, but sadly I can't.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 21, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am planning to attend PAX East in Boston in March, as I have never been to that event before, and I imagine that it shall be most enjoyable. The event shall be held from March 22nd to March 24th this year, and I plan to attend on the 24th, since I work on Fridays and Saturday is now sold out. I shall bring my _Magic: the Gathering_ cards, as that is one of my favorite games, and I know that there shall be _M:tG_ events at the expo. Beyond that, I imagine that the expo shall definitely have other forms of entertainment, as well, so I definitely expect to enjoy my day there.
> 
> What about everyone else here? Shall anyone else here be attending PAX East? Are you excited for the event? I await your responses.



Have fun and be safe!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 1, 2013)

For anyone who has attended this event before: are you sent your attendance badge by mail, or do you receive it at the gate for the event? I registered back at the beginning of January, and it is now March, and I have not received by badge by mail, so will printing the e-mail message that confirmed my registration be sufficient to gain admittance?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 23, 2013)

I just saw a news video online, featuring coverage of this event, and I was astounded by it: there are over 70,000 people in attendance, and numerous companies are represented, as well! I can hardly wait to be there, tomorrow! It is going to be so exciting!


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 23, 2013)

Hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 23, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Hope you enjoy yourself.



I am very certain that I shall; thank you very much.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 24, 2013)

Tell us how it goes.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 25, 2013)

I have returned from the event, and it was simply awesome! I cannot say enough how greatly I enjoyed it! I am so very glad that I attended this expo, and may even make it an annual excursion of mine.

When I arrived, I was uncertain of where to go, so I followed other people and asked for directions. I inadvertently bypassed by main exhibit hall and found myself in one of many side rooms, where various panels were being held. I attended two panels. The first panel was "pitch your own game idea," where the attendees could present their own ideas for video games. I cannot recall many of the ideas, but some were very interesting, while others were very bizarre,, and more than a few were both. I myself presented an idea for a live-action obstacle course modeled after levels from the _Super Mario Bros._ franchise, but I certain now that someone has likely conceived that idea, as well, since that franchise is immensely popular and has existed for nearly thirty years. The second panel was a discussion of how women are often portrayed in video games, hosted by several women who are prominent in video games (I cannot recall any of their names). That, also, was very informative, as I believe strongly in equality among all people and wish to see women portrayed in games in a more positive and constructive manner.

Eventually, I found my way to the main exhibition hall, where dozens of booths and exhibits were set up. There were many companies who are prominent in the computer and video game industries of whom I am fond, including ASUS, Blizzard Entertainment, Corsair, Creative Labs, Newegg, and, of course, Wizards of the Coast. NVidia even had a panel, as well, although I am not very fond of NVidia, and I noticed that AMD was not present at the event. I was surprised, and displeased, by that, as I am very fond of AMD and expected that they would welcome this opportunity to promote their own business and compete in close proximity to NVidia.

After taking time to eat, I finally found the location where the _Magic: the Gathering_ events were being held, and I was finally able to play that awesome game, after having carried around my horribly heavy bag, containing my cards and dice, for several hours. I did not win any prizes, but I still had a very enjoyable time, indeed.

I had intended to purchase a t-shirt to commemorate this event, but by the time that I actually was ready to do so, the vendors had sold all their shirts that may actually have interested me. However, I did purchase more dice for my collection, since I did not wish to have no memorabilia from this event.

Eventually, the event ended, which was tragic, indeed, but I departed from the convention center with many fond memories, photographs taken, and simply an overall feeling of fun and contentment. I was very glad that I attended this event, and I hope that if I attend it again, my friends shall join me, since they did not do so this time; they would definitely enjoy it as thoroughly as I did.


----------



## Warden Axel (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm not sure if this thread should be sent to the Gaming Dept. section

but well, it's been here for quite some time apparently, so I guess it's been approved

just please be mindful of the content before making a thread, maybe it'll be better to make it in a section elated to it


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 26, 2013)

Warden Axel said:


> I'm not sure if this thread should be sent to the Gaming Dept. section
> 
> but well, it's been here for quite some time apparently, so I guess it's been approved
> 
> just please be mindful of the content before making a thread, maybe it'll be better to make it in a section elated to it



I apologize if this is not the best sub-forum for this thread, but it seemed to be the best at the time that I made it. However, I shall certainly not at all be displeased if you believe that it is best to move it to the _Gaming Department_ section of this forum.


----------



## applehat (Mar 26, 2013)

moved to apropriate area.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2013)

Why not move it to an _appropriate_ area?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 27, 2013)

So, did anyone else here attend this event, and, if so, how was your experience?


----------

